# Uber cars.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Quite a few now have this operator in their towns.Having watched a program about them I wondered if any members have used them.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm torn cabby, great idea to be able to whip up a cab on your phone with an agreed price before hand and have it debit your PayPal account. Particularly attractive abroad where language and local knowledge could be a problem.

But we have a world today were all the power seems to be with those that employ and ever decreasing power and rewards given to those that actually do the work. Have resisted so far, how about you?

Dick


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

A few times Cabby . In London. Introduced to the system by our daughter who lives there.

We found them very efficient and well priced too. From Daughter's flat in Haggerston (after finding trains off) to Abbey wood CC site? £30 odd.. And no walkies up from station to campsite. Taxi was sitting at Haggerston station too. Instant access! LOL 

Well worth it. Worked very well for us every time so far. 

Any help?

Cheers.. Al' ....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now out of the business since 2003 when I sold up. Was in Brighton for 30 years in the trade. I had to learn all the streets etc before I was allowed to have a licence to drive a cab, plus of course the check up on ones past etc.Then to have a licensed taxi vehicle as well with the constant checks the it met the requirements, as an example the council officer had a wooden measure that checked the distance between arm rests in the back seat, so a small car just was not acceptable. I just wondered if the local councils or Uber itself checked the vehicles for insurance etc.Reminds me of the old days of Red unlicensed London mini cabs ( Renault dauphines I think).

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Like Alex, my only experience of them was on my last visit to my eldest son in London. I thought he was texting a friend until we stepped out of the restaurant in to a waiting Uber taxi. Simple & efficient.

I've noticed them whilst driving around Newcastle, but I don't use taxis very often !

Ken.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They would worry me, for all the reasons Cabby gives. If I, as a woman, was travelling alone, I would not use one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Without causing an outcry, :wink2: is that possible, how can a persons past be checked, if from a country that they have fled from, or that does not recognise the UK.
Does a passenger really know who is driving them around. As to using sat nav to find their way around a town. Learn the streets and buildings, do the job properly.


cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Quite a few cabbys have got through the net that have lived here all there lives haven't they? Wasn't there one convicted of serial rapes and murder the other year? 

Dicjk


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Correction, quite a few Private Hire drivers have been found guilty of rape and assault throughout the UK.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

John Warboys?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Chris Hallliwell?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Worboys

Peter


----------

